# Spencers monitor pics!



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 5, 2013)

Whos got 'em?! haha post some pics of your spencers monitors! i just got one and i love him, wanna see everybody elses babies (or grown ups!) they're great monitors and i wanna see everybody elses


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll get the ball rolling 




I'll post some better ones when i get my DSLR


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 6, 2013)

This symbolises their personalities perfectly.... one thinks it can fly, the other one is feeling sorry for itself because it just ate all 4 pinkies (stole 2), you can see the buldge of one still in its throat but its such a pig it wont give it up!


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's Herc wondering why he cant eat until he busts too:


----------



## riotgirlckb (Apr 6, 2013)

they are all so cute


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2013)

View attachment 287680


View attachment 287681


View attachment 287682


View attachment 287683


----------



## troycoop (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 6, 2013)

AWWW!!! gorgeous photos all of you! cant wait to snap mine!! haha


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 6, 2013)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 287680
> 
> 
> View attachment 287681
> ...




Is that Tracy?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 7, 2013)

Yer


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## r3ptilian (Apr 7, 2013)

Started out as Frank, turned out to be Francine.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 7, 2013)

Smithers said:


> Yer



Shes beautiful isnt she? shes the reason i went with a spencers instead of a sandy  i love her!!! haha


----------



## Foose (Apr 10, 2013)

Haha these guys are just so darned cute! I love the beautiful mottled colouring.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 16, 2013)

Got my new dslr so ill have some nice ones up soon


----------



## saximus (Apr 16, 2013)

How do these guys typically handle?


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 16, 2013)

well, i havent been keeping for long, but I've had experience with a few different species of monitor and I've also heard that they are awesome right thru to adulthood. My little guy isnt shy at all and is pretty happy to be handled and he just sits on my shoulder and chills out. loves wandering about and everything, so if u ask me, id say brilliant! haha


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 17, 2013)

All of mine dont really like to be handled at the moment but I usually leave them alone until they are at least the size of an adult beardie then gradually start handling. 

The younger ones are fairly calm and laid back, unless theres tongs going into the enclosure, then its showtime. 

The older one I've started handling, he puts on a display when I first get him out then he settles and is ok


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 288574
View attachment 288568
View attachment 288569
View attachment 288570
View attachment 288571
View attachment 288572
View attachment 288573
Some new pics with my new camera


----------



## Tobe404 (Apr 18, 2013)

Photos didn't work RF95.
Try going into advanced mode and managing the attachements in there.

By the way, what DSLR did you get? I'm thinking about getting one very soon.

Cheers.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 18, 2013)

i got a nikon d5200 with twin VR lenses  and thanks  yea, i went into advanced and it still wont show them, weird. but ill try converting the files, see if that works.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 18, 2013)

here we go, hopefully this works.


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 21, 2013)

did it work??


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 21, 2013)

Yep they worked although they took a while to open for me. Great photos of my favourite monitor species (at least out of the ones I can legally keep)


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 21, 2013)

yay! thanks, they're my fave too! they're such gorgeous animals


----------



## Reptilefreak95 (Apr 25, 2013)

sme newpics of Finn on my hand


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Apr 9, 2014)

*Dino*

This is Dino iv had for 15 months

- - -


----------



## J.Lane (Apr 9, 2014)

This is Barney at a couple of months old, and now 3 years!!




View attachment 308437

View attachment 308438
View attachment 308439


----------



## ReptilianHybrid (Apr 9, 2014)

and heres a few pics of a pair I bought a month ago , before they went into they're own enclosures


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 9, 2014)

I really need to get myself a couple of these. Loving the photos everyone.


Rick


----------

